# Oostwold airshow 2015



## Marcel (May 27, 2015)

I go here every time (once every 2 years). One of the best airshows. Small, accessable and interesting aircraft. For warbirds we had this time 3 Spitfires, 3 Mustangs, a Hurricane, a Corsair and a Catalina. Not bad eh?

Okay, this was the first time I tried raw. On my screen they now look good, but on my wife's screen not. Apparently my screen is much better than the average, so I was wondering whet they look like on your screen. Do they look dark or greenish or too saturated or too much contrast? Please let me know.


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2015)

Next..


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2015)

Great pics Marcel !
On my screen, reds look slightly heavily saturated, and dark blue (as on the Corsair) slightly high contrast. Neither of these are intrusive and, overall, they all look fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2015)

They look great on mine, but I also have a much better than average retina display.


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2015)

Look great to me Marcel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2015)

Good shots Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. I notice on my iPad2 that the pictures are a bit darker than on my laptop. Something to keep in mind. 
Catch, retina is indeed very good. I've got an Asus laptop with full HD and Matte screen. This is bought especially for photos. It looks a bit less contrast rich than others, which could mean that I shout be carefull with applying contrast to a photo. Still have to learn.


----------



## Catch22 (May 28, 2015)

Computer displays in general are a weird thing, since they're so wildly inconsistent. It's quite the learning curve. Working in print design I know never to 100% trust a monitor.


----------



## gumbyk (May 28, 2015)

They all look good on my monitor(s). If you're worried about it, there are applications you can get to calibrate your monitor/graphics card.


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2015)

Great photos mate! I like that catalina

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2015)

Some more:


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2015)

And more....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2015)

A gold star set there Marcel. Nicely done overall. I really like the Bronco in the last set.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2015)

Lovely shots Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> A gold star set there Marcel. Nicely done overall. I really like the Bronco in the last set.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I'm pretty pleased myself. 
I've been photographing this airshow for many editions allready and I like to think that I'm getting better and better. This time's challenge was RAW editing and fully manual on the camera. Although I've always been pleased with my results, I think thiis time I improved significantly over the last editions.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2015)

An impression on Youtube (not mine)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERvqTq6Ox9w_


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2015)

Great shot, many thanks for sharing


----------

